# usc portfolio



## saintman (Nov 24, 2010)

Cinematic Arts Personal Statement A and B both are required
for A I believe there is a fixed place where can I submit sop, however for B 'm not sure where can I upload the 200 words special statement ..

thanks


----------



## Insearchof_ (Nov 24, 2010)

Put both parts on one document. Label your Personal Statement "Part A" then after it, label your 200 word statement "Part B". This way you can upload them together.


----------



## saintman (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks mate ..


----------

